# Last spring cat report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Today was a midday start till dark. Without my live bait it was major concern for me to get something to fish alive. My quest started many hours before noon. I went and fished 4 spots bright and early this morning and got nothing to show for it. So being a smart person I showed two hours early to the dock. I threw my cast net till my arm fell off and still nothing to show for all my hard work. Pulled out a cane pole and some red wigglers and slayed at least two dozen perfect size white perch. But since they have to be 6 inches to keep and that is to big for bait they where all released. Got a big bluegill and a med sized bluegill. 5 hours of work for two usable gills. My cut bait was soft and not very fresh either.. But we did pretty good on the med size cats in spite of the bait issues. 









































BTW they just shut down around 7pm for no reason.. conditions where perfect.. perhaps the spawn is on.. 

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet.


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

nice blues, wish we had them up here..LOL flattys keep me busy..tight lines justin


----------

